

Advice on marketing/advertising myself as a freelancer - TaffeyLewis

Hey everyone, I&#x27;m a freelance writer (not a coder) mainly write about advertising technology, digital security and occasionally about non tech subjects.<p>Basically I wanted to see if any of you who are also freelancers (in whichever digital services category) have any advice on where I could promote myself further at low cost, for more well paying work. Currently charging what amounts to $50 - 70 per hour of work and work is reasonable, but I&#x27;m always open for more.<p>Any suggestions from any of you folks here?
======
vasundhar
Hi Taffey, Its all about making your presence felt. have a showcase and web
presence that is significantly attractive and distinguishing from the rest.
take reviews, iterate ... feedback ... iterate Then start working on SEO and
other things.

Its all about Creativity, Content, Consistency and Persistence All the best
for the future.

------
TaffeyLewis
Thanks for the advice guys, Baliw, i'll be sending you a message shortly.

My impression is that a lot of the advice which can be applied to freelance
coders (but not all) can also be used across the board as applied to writers,
so I've periodically been looking through the Ask forum here for tips when I
can find them.

------
Baliw
Please shoot me an email. I might have an opportunity for you. My contact
details are on my profile. Thanks!

